# Using linux_base-f10 causes incomplete builds.



## sossego (Nov 3, 2009)

```
%cd /usr/ports/x11                                
%ls | grep linux                                  
linux-f10-xorg-libs                               
linux-f8-xorg-libs                                
linux-xorg-libs                                   
%cd linux-f10*                                    
%su                                               
Password:                                         
pocket-peoples# make install clean                
===>  linux-f10-xorg-libs-7.4_1 bsd.linux-rpm.mk test failed: the port should be used with at least linux_base-f8, please read /usr/ports/UPDATING.                                       
*** Error code 1                                                                             

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs.
```

I'm getting the same error for all ports dependent upon linux_base-f10. I've followed the updating and the problem remains. Ports are up to date.
Is there a link to updating to linux_base-f10 properly?
I have removed and rebuilt /compat.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 3, 2009)

Do you have these in /etc/make.conf?

```
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10
```


----------



## sossego (Nov 4, 2009)

```
%vi make.conf                                                   
# added by use.perl 2009-10-27 13:25:55
PERL_VERSION=5.8.9                     
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORTS=f10          
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10       
~                                      
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
:q!
%uname -a
FreeBSD pocket-peoples.xxxx.xx.xxxxxxx.net. 7.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.2-RELEASE #0: Fri May  1 08:49:13 UTC 2009     root@walker.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
%pwd
/etc
%
```


----------



## noobster (Nov 4, 2009)

OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORTS should be OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT, without S.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 4, 2009)

What about Ports tree, are they up to date?


----------



## sossego (Nov 4, 2009)

Did "portsnap fetch extract and update" two days ago.
Followed UPDATINGs advice for updating ports to f10 using the f10 value in place of the recommended f8 value.
I've posted to the mailing list to see if anyone knows anything. 
No reply from there as of yet.
Anything else that I need to check?


----------



## noobster (Nov 4, 2009)

See my earlier post, you have a typo.


----------



## sossego (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay.
Let me check after I finish running portsnap again. I'll post how it comes out.
It's working so far. Thanks.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 4, 2009)

@sossego

Show me output of that command: `# pkg_info -qoa` and `# pkg_info`


----------



## vermaden (Nov 4, 2009)

@sossego

I just done that:

```
# portsnap fetch extract
# cd /usr/ports/x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs
# make install clean
```

And everything installed without any issues, but its on 8.0-RC2:


```
# [color="#0000ff"][B]pkg_info -qoa | grep linux[/B][/color]
textproc/linux-f10-expat
x11-fonts/linux-f10-fontconfig
[B][U]x11/linux-f10-xorg-libs[/U][/B]
emulators/linux_base-f10

# [color="#0000ff"][B]grep LINUX /etc/make.conf[/B][/color]
OVERRIDE_LINUX_BASE_PORT=f10
OVERRIDE_LINUX_NONBASE_PORTS=f10

# [color="#0000ff"][B]sysctl compat.linux.osrelease[/B][/color]
compat.linux.osrelease: 2.6.16

# [color="#0000ff"][B]kldstat[/B][/color]
Id Refs Address    Size     Name
 1    7 0xc0400000 b766e8   kernel
 2    1 0xc2e68000 26000    linux.ko

# [color="Blue"][B]uname -v[/B][/color]
FreeBSD 8.0-RC2 #0: Sun Oct 25 08:55:51 UTC 2009     root@almeida.cse.buffalo.ed
u:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC
```


----------



## sossego (Nov 5, 2009)

It's fixed now.
Forgot what I did besides follow the instructions here.
I also needed to add /proc to fstab to make the emulation work better.


----------



## vermaden (Nov 5, 2009)

@sossego

Strange, I havent had _procfs_ nor _linprocfs_ mounted.


----------



## sossego (Nov 5, 2009)

I had trouble with the flashplugin and a few xlibs- mainly OpenGL- and needed some Linux apps. Seems that flash improved after I mounted /proc. Of course, correcting the Linux_base probably did more than I thought. 
The default Linux base is outdated. It's a fedora core 5 prerelease and should be at least updated to f8 if not f10. Being able to use apps dependent upon older libraries is also a problem.
If all of my chosen linux binaries are fedora based, why not allow me to use older bases? Backwards compatibility doesn't seem to exist on the emulation layer. Come to think about it, has anyone had any luck installing a 64bit Linux base that had an ia32compat subdirectory within it?


----------

